# rewiring a old house



## dtnagle (Feb 9, 2009)

I am rewiring a old house with tube and knob wiring. I ran 14/2 from the new 100amp circuit box. Going to the bedrooms upstairs for the lights. We are planning to put ceiling fans with lights in the bedrooms. How do you figure the wattage usage for that combination (not bought yet). Also is 14/2 heavy enough? One light/fan per room and one closet light x four bedrooms. Can I use one breaker for the whole upstairs? what size? 20amp?
Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Blue Jay (Feb 9, 2009)

14 ga wire is 15 amp max. I would run 2 circuits min. and put room lights on one and closet on the other. That way you could still have some light in the room with one breaker off.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 10, 2009)

Make sure you purchase the correct type of 15A breaker.  They have to be GFIC breakers.


----------



## dtnagle (Feb 10, 2009)

kok328 said:


> Make sure you purchase the correct type of 15A breaker.  They have to be GFIC breakers.



Ok call me stupid, but why have GFI's on the lights. Or should I use the same circiut for the outlets?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good point but, that's what code says you have to do.  It's not so much that it's just lights or just outlets but, the fact that this in a bedroom.


----------



## triple D (Feb 11, 2009)

what he means is arc fault. All bedrooms need a combination type arc fault circuit breaker. These do not come in peanut or tandem style, so check your panel, and make sure theres room. Use two 15amp. circuits. Put two rooms, and maybe a hallway or closet, on one. And the other two rooms, and maybe some bathroom lights on the other. Follow speedy petey's load calculating methods, and you will have her licked...Good luck


----------



## kok328 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks TripleD, I knew I had the wrong type of breaker but, all that came to mind was Arc-Flash, which didn't make sense.


----------



## dtnagle (Feb 12, 2009)

triple D said:


> what he means is arc fault. All bedrooms need a combination type arc fault circuit breaker. These do not come in peanut or tandem style, so check your panel, and make sure theres room. Use two 15amp. circuits. Put two rooms, and maybe a hallway or closet, on one. And the other two rooms, and maybe some bathroom lights on the other. Follow speedy petey's load calculating methods, and you will have her licked...Good luck



OK I feel stupid, I did a search for speedy petey's and U can't find nothing. So what is Speedy Petey's calc methods? Also while I'm being stupid, what does this mean "combination type arc fault circuit breaker. These do not come in peanut or tandem style"LIST]
[/LIST]

sorry


----------



## kok328 (Feb 12, 2009)

In a nutshell, what's being said is:
1.  The Arc Fault breakers are required, they are expensive and they only come one breaker circuit per space on you breaker box.
2.  Use 15amp breakers with 14/2 wire.
3.  Install GFIC outlets where applicable.
4.  Don't load up more than 12 amps on a 15 amp breaker.
5.  Load formulas
     (Watts / Volts = Amps).
     Example: (1440 Watts / 120 Volts = 12 Amps).

     (Amps * Volts = Watts).
     Example: (12 Amps * 120 Volts = 1440Watts).


----------



## triple D (Feb 13, 2009)

I got this one mixed up with another, I thought peety was here. Anyway we got er licked. Just look at the name brand of your panel, then buy two 15 amp arc fault circuit breakers. Count up all the lights and figure about 800-900 watts of light, and the rest of that circuit will be for the plugs in two rooms. Do the same for the other circuit, and your good to go. All of everything in a bedroom must be arc fault, lights, plugs, closets, and smoke detectors. Only heaters are excluded from this requirement. Try to make both circuits even in lighting loads. Good luck, were all here if you need more...


----------



## dtnagle (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, you have been a big help.
Dan


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a side note ...  for those who are not familiar with arc faults, here is a useful source:
http://www.safeelectricity.org/info...fault-safety/340-arc-fault-circuit-protection


----------



## ohmy (May 1, 2013)

Are you going to rewire the outlets upstairs? It might be a good idea to run an extra circuit so you have room when it comes time to do the outlets.


----------

